# Word for the day   paroxysm



## Josiah (Feb 9, 2015)

*paroxysm*



[*par*-_uh_ k-siz-_uh_ m] 
Spell Syllables





noun

1.any sudden, violent outburst; a fit of violent action or emotion:_paroxysms of rage._


2._Pathology. _a severe attack or a sudden increase in intensity of a disease, usually recurring periodically.


----------

